# Motor Help



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

The comments by IneptOne in this thread seem reasonable.

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1458532&highlight=balanc&page=2


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Out of round is easy, you just need something perpendicular to the item you are checking that is reasonably rigid and is able to get a "finger" clost to the checked object. the process is exactly the same as checking the flywheel free play in a dual port. Without a strobe, I am not sure how you are going to identify the heavy spot's location.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Did you see?

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/possibly-over-sped-motor-warp-9-73286.html

Syncronicity.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

So what happens if you put 1/2 the balance putty back on the motor in the proper place?


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

I am having the same issue.  A small chunk of putty fell out of the brush cover the first time I took it off. Now the motor has a small but annoying vibration. Is that the lack of putty or imbalanced flywheel?? Hard to tell without total disassembly ~: ( 

The balancing putty seems to be cropping up as a major problem with these brushed motors (besides the brushes). EVTV mentioned several total failures on new motors. Then you add noisy, inefficient brushes that are prone to arcing and pitting while causing motor overheating? 

Can we have a moment of silence please... RIP brushed motors. 

I am currently sourcing BLDC motors complete with controller, hepa pedal and controller precharger. 500 nm of torque in a motor 20% lighter than a Warp 11 and comes with liquid cooling!  

Anyone want to join a group buy? message me if interested.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

There is a guy in the midwest that makes EV motors. He has one that is about 1-1/2 times as HP and torque as the AC50 that is quite reasonable.

The shame is that I already have an AC50 and have not as yet even ran it. It is too soon to even be thinking about an upgrade....

It's always something....


Miz


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

mizlplix said:


> There is a guy in the midwest that makes EV motors. He has one that is about 1-1/2 times as HP and torque as the AC50 that is quite reasonable.


Care to share more info on this motor/supplier?


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

ruckus said:


> Can we have a moment of silence please... RIP brushed motors.


They are not dead yet and are still more practical for EV use than BLDC. Their biggest drawback is regen lack.


----------



## mmark666 (Feb 21, 2009)

ruckus said:


> [...]
> I am currently sourcing BLDC motors complete with controller, hepa pedal and controller precharger. 500 nm of torque in a motor 20% lighter than a Warp 11 and comes with liquid cooling!
> 
> Anyone want to join a group buy? message me if interested.


Sounds interesting. Any public info on the price? Also, is this a package only deal or would it be possible to get just the motor?


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

mmark666 said:


> Sounds interesting. Any public info on the price? Also, is this a package only deal or would it be possible to get just the motor?


The motor and controllers go hand in hand. I am still working on the pricing. While telling them I am talking with their competitors is helpful, having a large initial order is the best way to get a crazy deal. 

Warp 11 and Soliton are the current "standard" high-performance components and set you back about $6,000 retail. I am not looking to profit on the motors, only to get this tech at a reasonable cost. Wholesale price should be about equal to W11 setup. 

Both have gobs of low end torque, but the BLDC will do 80hp all day long while the W11 is about half that. The big difference is in the continuous hp output.

Also, forgot to mention these are running high voltage (300-600vdc). That is why they do more torque on less weight. Brushes will never be able to do this and so are limited in power to weight ratio. It is 42lbs lighter than W11 and 2" shorter. 

I am not bashing brushed motors, I put one in the Jag. But it is sorta like the year is 1960 and you have a rodded flathead. Up behind you pulls some guy in a Plymouth... you know the rest.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

wasn't worried about mopars back then, but a goat......Now that was a problem. flat heads in a T bucket weren't all that slouchy either if you were West Coast. squirrely but fast.

series motors can and do regen, it just isn't easy to control especially in an overspeed condition. 

We now return you to the original program.


----------

